
Ask HN: How do you use cron at work? - groundpepper
I&#x27;m working on a cron alternative and would love to gather data outside of my own on how people are using this utility.
======
Nextgrid
I recommend systemd timers instead, that way each service can have its own
unit & timer files in its package without having to mess with a single system-
wide file like the crontab.

------
Kaze404
Not really cron, but I made a systemd unit that checks a directory and syncs
it to my s3 drive when there are new files

------
connectedpanda
To backup files every day

